

Ancient map traced back to 16th century origins - Kilo-byte
http://www.smh.com.au/world/ancient-map-traced-back-to-16th-century-origins-20130820-2s8n8.html

======
huxley
If it proves to not be a fake, this would be one of only 2 historical
instances ever found --on a map or globe-- of the phrase "Here be Dragons"
(Hic sunt dragones)

[http://www.maphist.nl/extra/herebedragons.html](http://www.maphist.nl/extra/herebedragons.html)

